# Flying over the WMA's with Pics



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

So as I mentioned last week, I was able to go flying this morning and started just east of FB (couldn't fly to close do to air space restrictions). Then we flew north over layton marsh and up towards Ogden and also Herold crane and BRBR.

I have included some pics and if you have questions please let me know..

Be safe out there and remember to give the other guys plenty of room for a safe and awesome opener!

Farmington Back looking east



Farmington Bay looking towards Layton Marsh



Looking south towards farmington bay



Layton Marsh



Ogden Bay Crystal Unit



Looking north towards BRBR just west of GSL minerals



Herold Crane WMA from the west



Main water over Herold Crane



West Spur Air Boat Launch



Flows from BRBR to the Spur



Directly over the BRBR looking towards the Millionair Duck Club along the bear river



BRBR Unit 1A



Unit 9 Boat launch



Water on Unit 9 boat launch


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Yikes. :shock:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Tallbuck.
It really does look as bad as I thought...WOW!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. Do you plan on flying up the east side of farmington? My buddy was saying the air restrictions around farmington bay would cause us to have to fly pretty far away from it or way up at 5000ft .


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Do you plan on flying up the east side of farmington? My buddy was saying the air restrictions around farmington bay would cause us to have to fly pretty far away from it or way up at 5000ft .


Yes I was planning on it today, however due to some sort of fan fair air restrictions this morning we couldn't and had to stay above 5500 and way west (east shore of antelope island.

I am going to try to get back up and fly down I-15 this week to get updated pics and water flows for FB.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> Thanks for the photos Tallbuck.
> It really does look as bad as I thought...WOW!


I know, Quite sad really! The entire bear river bay was BONE DRY!

there is tons of dry land in Farmington bay as well.... we are in a sad, sad state of water lows...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW! That really puts things into perspective. Thanks for taking the time/money to fly around and take photos.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Is the DWR in the process of refilling these areas? Aren't they empty due to projects being done and not drought conditions?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Is the DWR in the process of refilling these areas? Aren't they empty due to projects being done and not drought conditions?


Which areas are you talking about? Inside of Unit 1 at farmington bay is mostly full with water now that repairs are finished.

Ogden looked good but little water was flowing same at herold crane and from Howard slough.

At BRBR, now that the agricultural growing season is over there will be alot more water flowing into the units. As to how many they fill and when they let water out is anybody's guess, especially now that they closed the BRBR with the government shutdown!

But as you can see from my pics the DWR cannot nor do they have access to that much water to refill the GSL. That is Mother Natures Job.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Great Pics!!!! Thanks


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Harold crane looks pretty good


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thx tallbuck. Quite the time/fuel investment in those pics. 


Man.... what a challenging year this is gonna be. :sad:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Your Welcome....Hopefully it helps with questions about where to go.

Glad to help!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ogden Bay has a Crystal Unit?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Well the good thing is I can walk over to Wendover now. Those pics made me wonder how many deer/buffalo have tried to walk over to Farmington from the island.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Swaner said:


> Ogden Bay has a Crystal Unit?


NO, Farmington has a crystal unit,he has it confused with pintail flats. or south pintail flats. what you can see in that picture is unit 1 in the upper middle left, Unit 3 just right of the wing support. Unit 2 you can't see much of but the water flow coming out of it looks really good,the 2 big ponds on the weber delta unit. and the sf weber river coming out of the weber delta unit. hope this helps. good luck to all you guys tomorrow. be safe.
Farmington picture you can't see the crystal unit but it is above the doug miller west of the duck club and sw of turpin.
fnf


----------

